# Sound lags when using console.



## copypaiste (May 26, 2010)

Hello,

there's a lingering issue with music playback when using console. The sound gaps occuring whenever I switch between ttys. The lags exacerbates if I set up SC in hi-res VESA modes and there's a lot of text output in ttyv (i.e. make is running).
I tried various players on various hardware, the problem seems to be rather old.

Any advices?


----------



## Carpetsmoker (May 29, 2010)

As a workaround, you can try using screen or tmux. This will probably "fix" the problem.


----------



## copypaiste (May 29, 2010)

The screen didn't help. :\
Btw a friend of mine experienced the same troubles on his hardware, so I think it's not just me. I couldn't google out any complains on this trouble.


----------



## Vagner (May 31, 2010)

The same problem on most vidcontrol modes of text and graphics pls help. Screen & tmux - similar behavior


----------



## ckester (May 31, 2010)

I've had the same problem.  The audio is OK as long as the active tty is the one with the player, otherwise it's interrupted by screen output to the other tty.

No similar problem when switching between different desktops in X.  But if I remember correctly, switching to a console will also cause interference with audio playing in an X app. 

This is on an Intel Atom D510MO, using the Atom's built-in audio and the USB audio driver for output.   I've seen the problem with both FreeBSD 7.x and 8.0.


----------



## copypaiste (May 31, 2010)

Also it looks like slow/legacy hardware tends to behave worse regarding this problem, while the newer one (i.e. my laptop with celeron 1.6GHz CPU ) shows no sound lags in text modes, but alas, VESA modes of SC cause sound problems.


----------



## Vagner (Mar 18, 2011)

copypaiste said:
			
		

> Also it looks like slow/legacy hardware tends to behave worse regarding this problem, while the newer one (i.e. my laptop with celeron 1.6GHz CPU ) shows no sound lags in text modes, but alas, VESA modes of SC cause sound problems.



How to fix it?


----------



## flyweight (Mar 21, 2011)

I have the same problem. The sound is really laggy.

Even with kernel hz on 1000 it's still laggy.


----------



## ckester (Mar 22, 2011)

Has anyone confirmed that the problem does not occur when the vesa modes of sc are NOT used?


----------



## copypaiste (Mar 22, 2011)

ckester said:
			
		

> Has anyone confirmed that the problem does not occur when the vesa modes of sc are NOT used?



I have never noticed any problems with default (text) sc mode.


----------



## Vagner (Mar 22, 2011)

I too. But it's not real to use text mode on my notebook... So, remains the choice - use console or listen music


----------



## ckester (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah, I find sc without vesa totally unworkable, since vesa is apparently required to get a higher-resolution font that doesn't waste so much screen real estate.  (If I'm wrong about that, I'd love to hear it.)


----------



## whiskthecat (Apr 12, 2011)

*tty1*

I have found using tty1 solves this problem. Any other tty will have the audio glitch when switching.


----------

